# Jakarta 2022 and beyond



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Sudirman Business District, Central Jakarta


----------



## Indos

Old City (Kota Tua), West Jakarta


----------



## Indos

Cibubur, East Jakarta






GBK sport complex, South - Central Jakarta





​


----------



## Indos

Kuningan, Sudirman, Thamrin, Senayan (South and Central Jakarta/Business District)


----------



## Indos

Istiqlal Mosque, Central Jakarta


----------



## Indos

Lebak Bulus, South Jakarta / Residential






Cilandak, South Jakarta/ Residential


----------



## Indos

Many different parts in Jakarta


----------



## Indos

University of Indonesia complex, Depok (Greater Jakarta)


----------



## Indos

Al Azhar Mosque, South Jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Mangrove Forest, Pantai Indah Kapuk, North Jakarta


----------



## Indos

Senayan, South Jakarta


----------



## Indos

Srengseng, West Jakarta






Lapangan Banteng, Central Jakarta


----------



## Indos

TMII (Public Park), East Jakarta






Buperta Cibubur (Public Park), East Jakarta


----------



## Indos

PPOP Ragunan school (Public school for Jakarta students athlete), South Jakarta






SCBD (Sudirman Central Business District), South Jakarta


----------



## Indos

South Jakarta to West Jakarta​





*Road on Kemang, South Jakarta*






*Kebayoran Baru, South Jakarta*


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Walking around Cikini, Central Jakarta






Senen, Central Jakarta


----------



## Indos

Jakarta is food heaven and has many micro businesses


----------



## Indos

To solve its sinking problem (mostly in highly populated north Jakarta which is bordering the sea) which is due to over extraction of ground water, central government starts building big dam outside Jakarta (neighbouring provinces) to supply Jakarta pipe water system.

One of them is this one, Karian Dam in Banten province which will be third biggest dam in Indonesia if it can be finished in 2023 as plan.






Biggest dam in Indonesia, Jatiluhur in West Java province is also planned to supply Jakarta pipe water system and currently there is big water treatment project going on which is planned to be completed in 2024.


----------



## Indos

Jakarta has many rivers going through it, and there will be flooding happening in river side areas if heavy rain comes. To solve the problem, Jakarta government builds many dams inside Jakarta to contain the overflown river water, the water inside the dam will also be treated and used for Jakarta pipe water system.

Some of them.


----------



## Indos

*Historic site

Tugu Proklamasi (Proclamation monument), Central Jakarta*

This is the place Indonesian leaders stated Proclamation of Indonesian independence. It was stated in a house but the house is not there anymore, replaced by the monument.


----------



## Zarvan

INSHALLAH one day would love to visit several Muslim countries starting from Saudi Arabia and also Indonesia and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Inside Malls in South Jakarta*

Pondok Indah Mall, Pondok Indah






Astha District 8, SCBD, Kebayoran Baru


----------



## Indos

Jakarta hosted FIBA Asia Cup 2022






Jakarta will host FIBA World Cup 2023 and for this we are currently building new basketball stadium in GBK Sport Complex.


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Jakarta has many rivers going through it, and there will be flooding happening in river side areas if heavy rain comes. To solve the problem, Jakarta government builds many dams inside Jakarta to contain the overflown river water, the water inside the dam will also be treated and used for Jakarta pipe water system.
> 
> Some of them.



Another ones are in Cilangkap, Pulomas and Mabes Hankam, East Jakarta. The new Governor has also prepared budget for making another dam in Kemang, South Jakarta. Several big dams are also built in North Jakarta.

*Cilangkap, East Jakarta*






*Pulomas, East Jakarta*






*Mabes Hankam, East Jakarta*


----------



## Indos

Public high school in Jakarta. We dont need to pay anything if our kids go to public schools. Even books are free.

SMKN (Sekolah Menengah Kejuruan Negeri) = state/public vocational school






Best schools in Indonesia are public school. They are dominating in term of output quality despite the facility is mediocre compared to expensive private school.

*Best High Schools in Indonesia.*

The first one is MAN (Madrasah) INSAN CENDEKIA. Majority (70 %) of top 10 are state owned/ public school (free of charge). The rank is based on the nation wide test result (2020-2021) to get into state owned universities (top and best universities in Indonesia) seats.

MAN (Madrasah Aliyah Negeri)=State owned Madrasah
SMAN (Sekolah Menengah Atas Negeri) =State owned High School
SMAS (Sekolah Menengah Atas Swasta) = Private owned High School















BREAKING: 10 SMA-MA Terbaik Indonesia 2021 Versi Nilai UTBK


LTMPT baru saja merilis daftar Top 1000 Sekolah tahun 2021, Jumat (1/10). Perangkingan ini berdasarkan nilai UTBK 2020 dan 2021.




www.detik.com





SMAN (State owned High School) 8 rank number 3 nation wide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Small lake in Cibubur, East Jakarta. Small lake and dam are crucial for Jakarta as it can help reduce flooding in areas near riverside and increase Jakarta ground water.

The trees and green areas are also important to Jakarta. This Buperta public park is own by government and has 210 hectares land.

*Buperta, Cibubur, East Jakarta (Public park)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Masjid At Thohir, Depok, Greater Jakarta region*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

FIRST DAY IN INDONESIA - اول يوم في اندونيسا​


Sara Adawi
127K subscribers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> To solve its sinking problem (mostly in highly populated north Jakarta which is bordering the sea) which is due to over extraction of ground water, central government starts building big dam outside Jakarta (neighbouring provinces) to supply Jakarta pipe water system.
> 
> One of them is this one, Karian Dam in Banten province which will be third biggest dam in Indonesia if it can be finished in 2023 as plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest dam in Indonesia, Jatiluhur in West Java province is also planned to supply Jakarta pipe water system and currently there is big water treatment project going on which is planned to be completed in 2024.


More ambitious plan is set by Central Government. Central Government wants to use rivers that go through Jakarta as water source for Jakarta pipe water system.

*Rivers in Jakarta





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Rivers in Jakarta mostly comes from Bogor, part of Greater Jakarta






Parabakti, Pamijahan Bogor | Cinematic FPV Drone Tour​
Bogor is part of West Java province and mostly the province is quite green with huge fresh water supply coming from its Mountainous regions.






FPV Drone Tour | Ciletuh 2021 - Curug Sodong, Curug Ciateul, Curug Cikanteh, Curug Cimarinjung | 4K​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian song with Jakarta as background

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

2 dry dams in Bogor, West Java, are inaugurated by Jokowi. The dams will be used to decrease rivers water flow in Jakarta during heavy rain in Greater Jakarta region (Bogor is included). It is because flooding in Jakarta AlhamduliLLAH so far only happening in the areas near rivers and Jakarta has 14 rivers going through it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> To solve its sinking problem (mostly in highly populated north Jakarta which is bordering the sea) which is due to over extraction of ground water, central government starts building big dam outside Jakarta (neighbouring provinces) to supply Jakarta pipe water system.
> 
> One of them is this one, Karian Dam in Banten province which will be third biggest dam in Indonesia if it can be finished in 2023 as plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest dam in Indonesia, Jatiluhur in West Java province is also planned to supply Jakarta pipe water system and currently there is big water treatment project going on which is planned to be completed in 2024.



Jakarta pipe water system should not be worried on fresh water supply. Beside those big dams in Banten and West Java province (2 provinces bordering Jakarta) in my above post, West Java still has several other big dams that can be another fresh water sources for Jakarta pipe water system like:

*Jati Gede dam (West Java)*, operational since 2018






*Cirata Dam (West Java)*, operational since 1988






*Sadawarna Dam (West Java)*, just finished December 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Inside Public Transportation under rush hour in Jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Large Public Park in East Jakarta

TMII*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Menteng, Residential area in Central Jakarta.*

Barrack Obama lived around this area when he was kid, but not exactly the place in the video since Menteng is large residential areas. Well-known with old style houses. Although it could be somewhere in Kebayoran Baru, South Jakarta. Only in Menteng and Kebayoran Baru residential we can see old houses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Night at Bundaran HI in 4K HDR ❗ ⭕ one of the Bus Stop in Jakarta BRT (Trans Jakarta)​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Tosari BRT bus station*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*CSW Skybridge, integration station between BRT and MRT system in South Jakarta*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Jakarta Tourism*

Renting a Pinisi ship to sail around Jakarta thousand islands region. Pinisi is Indonesian traditional ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Car Free Night Walk in celebration of Jakarta New Year's eve 2023 ❗ Happy New Year❕ Malam Tahun Baru​





Jakarta New Year's Eve (2022→2023) ‼️ Malam Perayaan Tahun Baru di Bundaran HI ❗ a walking around​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Jakarta-Yogyakarta Panoramic train service*

Gambir station (Central Jakarta)






Panoramic Train Jakarta-Jogjakarta route. This video shows Jogja into Jakarta journey, around 8 hours.






Why Jogjakarta ? Because Jogjakarta is one of the best tourist destinations in Indonesia and there is Borobudur, biggest Budish temple in the world built in 9th Centuries






Virtual journey inside Borobudur temple complex






There is also ancient Sewu Temple, Budish Temple in Jogjakarta built in 8th Centuries






And also Prambanan Temple, biggest Hindu Temple in Indonesia, built in 9 Centuries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*BLOK M, South Jakarta*

This is old shopping areas, many restaurants, hotels, and it hosts largest central bus station in Jakarta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*2 large public parks in the heart of Jakarta

Monas (Nasional Monument)*






*GBK Sport Complex*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*This is one of the largest public parks in Jakarta

Buperta Cibubur, East Jakarta.*

Every Saturday at 9 AM we can watch freely aerobatic plane






Or just riding bicycle






It has small lake as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## migflug

Quite a beautiful city, wish we too had a relatively cleaner and organized city. But almost all the subcontinent cities are overcrowded and dirtier than the global average!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _NOBODY_

@Indos Can you kindly tell me about the public transport situation in Jakarta?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

_NOBODY_ said:


> @Indos Can you kindly tell me about the public transport situation in Jakarta?



It is basically quite good. I would say we dont need to have a car or motorcycle in Jakarta. It is easier to use public transportation.

*BRT Transjakarta*












*Commuter Line*












*MRT (First Phase-16 km)*

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Where are the key economic regions in Indonesia?​





*Regional GDP*

Gross domestic product (GDP) at market prices represents the final result of the production activity of resident producer units. Called Gross Regional Product (GRP) when applied to regions and Gross Provincial Product (GPP) when applied to provinces.

*Indonesia’s regional economies*

Given its archipelago nature, Indonesia’s economy is more diversified with the capital Jakarta accounting for less than 18% of total GDP. Jakarta and East Kalimantan are the two provinces with the highest GDP per capita.






Where are the key economic regions in Indonesia? | Charting Economy







chartingeconomy.com


----------



## Indos

Barat = West
Timur = East
Tengah = Central
Jawa = Java


----------



## Indos

25 roads in Jakarta will not be free anymore, there will be electronics road pricing system (ERP) to collect fee from the car owners. The reason of this measure is to push people using public transportation.


----------

